# Ew, help me choose a less dusty litter!



## Hepburn (Feb 9, 2011)

I've used World's Best for the last several months and I've been pretty happy with everything about it except that it doesn't make very tight clumps. Seemed a small price to pay to not have icky chemical-smelling litter.

Well, I was just cleaning a spill on my recliner, and I noticed that the washcloth was picking up a lot of yellow-brown dust, even though I couldn't see any on the chair. So I starting smacking the chair, and the dust is everywhere! I sit in this chair every day, and spot-clean it often, but somehow I had no idea that the chair is full of dust from the World's Best litter! It's like some scary special effect in a movie--the dust just comes from nowhere when I hit the chair. Ugh.

So, I'm going to see if I can rent one of those steam cleaners, because even though the dust is natural all that, it grosses me out. 

Is there a natural, non-chemical smelling clumping litter (and preferably one that clumps better than WB) that isn't so dusty? I don't want every soft surface in my apartment to be full of this crap!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Hepburn said:


> So, I'm going to see if I can rent one of those steam cleaners, because even though the dust is natural all that, it grosses me out.


You want to vacuum the furniture, steam cleaning it will get it wet and sticky. 

World's Best is one of the least dusty litters, the only thing I can see having less dust is one of the pellet types or crystals.


----------



## Hepburn (Feb 9, 2011)

doodlebug said:


> You want to vacuum the furniture, steam cleaning it will get it wet and sticky.
> 
> World's Best is one of the least dusty litters, the only thing I can see having less dust is one of the pellet types or crystals.


But I vacuum it regularly and it never got all this stuff! I have a good vacuum, too. So steaming won't do anything? Do I just need to keep punching the chair and then vacuuming? 

Bleh.

I'll have to think about switching to a pellet litter. I used Feline Pine for a long time, but it just smelled so bad and it always kind of grossed me out that pee-laden sawdust would sit in the litterbox for days on end.


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

Try *Dr. Elseys Cat Attract litter*. It has very little dust and clumps quite well. All six of my cats use it with no problem.


----------



## Cam (May 6, 2011)

We always used a crystal one - I don't think the brand will be the same though. It was called Angel Litter or something. 
There was no downside as far as I can see, it starts off white/blue and turns yellow when peed on. There's no odour whatsoever, either from the litter itself or what's done in it, and it's easy to clean. It hoovers easily off the floor, and it's easy to pick out the dirty bits to you don't have to do a full litter change every time the box is used. 
The only slight issue was that when it's fresh Bertie likes to try and eat it. He's never succeeded - he gets a pellet in his mouth and then spends ages trying to get it out again as it absorbs all his saliva! He's never swallowed as far as I know though.

O, and another bonus is it's biodegradable, so we just throw the used stuff on the compost in the garden.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

6cats4me said:


> Try *Dr. Elseys Cat Attract litter*. It has very little dust and clumps quite well. All six of my cats use it with no problem.


I'll second Dr. Elseys!  I use a half and half mix of the Dr. Elseys Cat Attract and Dr. Elseys Precious Cat Multi. Low dust, great clumping, and very little to no odor. With three cats and three litter boxes, it's the one that works for us.


----------



## LeeLuMonster (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm a pellet user and have very little to no dust. I switch between newspaper and pine. I find pine has better odor control but the newspaper pellets don't break down as bad when peed on so makes the peed on pellets easy to scoop. 
Right now I have the newsprint one and did a layer of baking soda on the bottom before I filled the pan, so far the odor control is good!


----------



## Hepburn (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm going to try the Dr. Elsey's stuff. If that doesn't work, I'll go back to pellets.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## BuddyMC (Jan 9, 2010)

I use sand free from the beach. I had Buddy Toilet trained via Litter Kwitter but my sons friend stayed over and put lid down and well .... I had to clean up so back to square one. Buddy HATES litter. He likes to dig and natural sand gives him that option . On the plus side no tracking and no smell x


----------



## lilakat (Nov 14, 2009)

I found WBCL to be extremely dusty, too, and in my case, even dustier than the previous clay litters I tried. When I was still using clay, I found Dr. Elsey's to be very low in dust and tracking. I switched to Yesterday's News newspaper pellets (I had my own set of issues with the pine pellets) and have been happily using it for years. I scoop at least once a day though. Extremely low dust and tracking - even when it does get tracked, it's a big piece of paper pellet that I can easily pick up. Good luck!


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

I envy all of you that can simply switch litters and your cats adapt to it immediately. 
I've been trying to switch litters, very carefully, because we have brand new carpet all throughout the house and don't want accidents.
However, Yoshi is not receptive to any litters other than what he's been using. The breeder was using Cat's Pride, so that's what we started him out with when we brought him home. I tried transitioning to Purr & Simple.....didn't take at all. Tried switching to WBCL, which he was fine with when it was a 50/50 mix of that and the CP, but then when I switched 1 of his boxes over to 100% WBCL, he actually decided to pee in a shoebox rather than in his litter box. 

So frustrating.


----------



## Two Siamese (Aug 20, 2011)

I like Healthy Pet Milled Grain Maximum Odor Control. I buy it through Amazon, as that seems to be cheaper than what I can find locally. Each time I buy it from Amazon, though, I have to look through the various sellers to find one with fair/reasonable shipping. I think the Amazon wholesaler that I normally use is JB Wholesale Pet Supply.


----------

